# Problem mit SIMATIC RACK PC 847B und libnodave



## Key (27 März 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe aktuell ein Projekt in welchem eine Kommunikation zwischen einem SMATIC RACK PC über Ethernet und einer CPU315-2DP und CP343-1 stattfindet.

Über die Verbindung werden Daten aus der SPS gelesen und anschließend in Files auf dem PC gespeichert.

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Die Applikation funktioniert soweit ganz gut. Jedoch nach ca. 2-3 Tagen schmiert mir die Netzwerkverbindung vom PC ab und ich erhalte nur noch Read Timerouts in libnodave (Error -1025)

Das Programm ist so geschrieben das nach einen misslungenem Leseversuch das ganze noch 3 mal erfolgt bis die Verbindung getrennt und wieder neu aufgebaut wird.

Also weiter im Thema. Nach dem ersten Verbindungsabbruch wird die Verbindung getrennt und wieder neu aufgebaut. Ich erhalte auch eine entsprechedens gültiges result zurück das die Verbidung erfolgreich aufgebaut wurde. Nur leider erhalte ich ab dann sofort nur noch Read Timeouts.

Das Kuriose ist, ich erhalte diesen Fehler nur auf dem Siemens PCs nicht aber auf anderen Rechnern. Ich habe bereits 4 verschiedene Rechner getestet und auf allen läuft die Applikation problemlos mehrere Tage und Wochen durch.

Ich habe sogar das ganze parallel laufen lassen. Also das mehrere PCs gleichzeitig auf die CP zugegriffen haben. Es sind dann nur die Siemens PC abgeschmiert, alle anderen PCs liefen unbehelligt weiter und taten ihre arbeit. Also auch keine blockierte Ressource odere sowas.

Beim Siemens PC konnte ich folgendes beobachten.

Findet nur eine Kommunikation stat und werden keine Files erzeugt läuft das ganze. Sobald die Files erzeugt werden(ca. 50.000 am Tag) so schmiert die Netzwerkverbindung ab. Irgendetwas scheint dann zugerammelt zu werden. Aber was weiß ich nicht.

Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert.

-Netzwerktreiber
-separate Netzwerkkarte
-Chipsatztreiber
-CPU kern deaktiviert
-onBoard LAN deaktivert
-BIOS update
-Raid Treiber aktualisiert
-Raid verbund aufgelöst und single Platte(weil original Mirror)
-Windows neu aufgesetzt
nichts...

Ich muss dazusagen das ich zwei identische RACK PCs dahabe und auf beiden die selben Probleme auftauchen.

Im Eventlog von Windows tauchen unteranderem folgende Fehlermeldungen auf. Allerdings erst nach dem die Verbindung schon nicht mehr geht.

"Bei einem Auslageurngsvorgang wurde ein fehler festgestellt. Betroffen ist Gerät\Device\Harddisk0\D."
EventID 51

Des Weiteren werden in der Anzeige für die netzwerkverbindung(die beiden kleinen Computer unten rechts) die Anzahl der Empfangenen/Gesendeten Pakete sowie die Geschwindigkeit auf 0 gestezt. Die Netzwerkverbindunbg besteht aber noch defiitiv, da ich die CP noch anpingen kann. Was die Applikation auch macht um zu wissen ob sie erreichbar ist. Mache ich irgendetwas in den Menu Punkten der Netzwerkkarte werden dann auch für ein paar minuten bis stunden wieer die alten Werte für die Pkete und Geschwindigkeit angezeigt.

Es ist auch schon vorgekommen das die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut werden konnte und für ein paar minuten bis Studnen lief aber dann entgültig den geist aufgegeben hat. Dann hilft nur noch ein Neustart des Systems.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei diesem problem helfen.

Gruß Key


----------



## argv_user (27 März 2009)

Vorab: Ein Verbindungsabbau sollte eigentlich überhaupt nicht vorkommen.

Dann:
Ich kenne deine Applikation zwar nicht, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass
sofort nach dem Erkennen des Verbindungsabbruchs versucht wird, eine
neue herzustellen. Das funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung meist nicht.

Gründe dafür sind u.a. "Regenerationszeiten" auf Simatic-Seite.

Leg mal zwischen dem Erkennen des Abbruchs und dem erneuten Aufbau
ein Pause ein.

Dass es beim RACK-PC hier zu Problemen kommt kann an ungewöhnlichen
Timingeinstellungen liegen, ich tippe aber eher auf eine (evtl. unbemerkt)
mitlaufende Software, die ebenfalls eine PG-Verbindung belegt.


Ich hoffe Du kommst damit weiter.
Jedenfalls sehr interessant.


----------

